# General > AquaTalk >  Help to identify the following angel fish group.

## chinhl

Attachment 34756Attachment 34755Attachment 34754Attachment 34753Dear all,

I am having some difficulties to identify the following angel fish type, if there is anyone who know and it will be a great help if you can offer your expertise.. a million thanks in advance.

----------


## stormhawk

Possibly Manacapuru angels. Did you get these as wild caught?

----------


## Stormz

Looks like mana x Peruvian angel as they show signs of bluish tone.

----------


## chinhl

Dear all,

I am afraid so, as 7 of them was tagged as manacapuru fries when I brought it, the rest is Peruvian. Peruvian is those with green shown in their body. Manacapurus is the last picture, where body is a bit of triangle and middle line broken. 
Anyway, any others comment are welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## chinhl

Bro Storm,

No, it is local breed.

----------


## Stormz

> Bro Storm,
> 
> No, it is local breed.


Local as in Malaysia? Have seen the Mana X Peruvian Hybrid before looks like the picture from 1 - 3.

----------


## chinhl

Dear Bro Stormz,

They are local breed in Msia, I brought it from a guy who stay in KL.

----------


## Angrybird

They looks like mana x peru. The top fins are "rounded" compared to mana more "pointed"

----------

